# Como mezclar dos decos de directv en un solo cable de bajada.



## nabesi86 (Nov 26, 2011)

Bueno  primero  que  todo comentarles que  me gusta  la  electrónica  y  me encanta  este  foro,de verdad  felicitaciones  a  todos......quiero  comentarles lo  siguiente: vivo  en  un pueblo ( de  Colombia)donde  no llegan  sino las  señales  de  los  canales públicos" muy  malos",y  pues tengo  una  idea  de  montar  en  mi  comunidad una mini  estación  de  tv  cable; algo  muy  sencillo, al  menos  dos  canales para  que  la  gente  se  entretenga:::::: la  idea   es así :  tengo  directv  dos  decodificadores  ¿ como  hago  para  mezclar "dos  canales   o  dos  señales" en  un  solo  cable  de  bajada  y   luego  repartirla  por  todo el pueblo(  es  pequeño  50  casas)?  espero  me  hayan  entendido, muchas gracias


----------



## Scooter (Nov 27, 2011)

Con un mezclador las mezclas y luego un amplificador para que llegue a donde sea


----------



## Donvittorio (Nov 28, 2011)

http://www.cableservicios.com/home.html

en esta pagina encuentras  moduladores  y  todo lo que  tiene que  ver con  catv, en si es un equipo  que  agarra tu señal en  rca  de  cada  deco,  y  de  alli  la  pasas a  un modulador,  tu escoges  el canal   en que sera   transmitido por  el  coaxial,  y de alli  la pasas  a  un combinador, el cual agarra    la señal de  varios moduladores


----------



## jkogg (Nov 28, 2011)

tienes dos antenas o una antena doble?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 28, 2011)

jkogg dijo:


> tienes dos antenas o una antena doble?


el titulo dice 





nabesi86 dijo:


> como mezclar dos decos de directv en un solo cable de bajada




los lnb tienen dos salidas,con una sola antena alcanza para dos decos 





se coloca dos cables al mismo lbn


----------



## nabesi86 (Nov 28, 2011)

Donvittorio dijo:


> http://www.cableservicios.com/home.html
> 
> en esta pagina encuentras  moduladores  y  todo lo que  tiene que  ver con  catv, en si es un equipo  que  agarra tu señal en  rca  de  cada  deco,  y  de  alli  la  pasas a  un modulador,  tu escoges  el canal   en que sera   transmitido por  el  coaxial,  y de alli  la pasas  a  un combinador, el cual agarra    la señal de  varios moduladores


Acertada  la  respuesta,me dispongo a investigar solo  falta  ver que no sean tan costoso.....gracias  a todos por sus respuestas.
cualquier  cosa  mas  que deba  saber,please...


----------



## capitanp (Nov 29, 2011)

Eso es legal?                         .


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 29, 2011)

en argentino no,esta prohibido ,no se aya
lo que si es legal acá son los decos libres o sistemas fta ,para uso casero,no se si para montar una distribuidora para todo un pueblo


----------



## Donvittorio (Nov 29, 2011)

para  una  tv  comunitaria,  y siempre  y cuando las  señales  que envies  sean  fta  es  completamente   legal, en colombia  es legal,  y  cad a uno de los suscriptores  paga  una  cuota  solo para sostenimiento y  mantenimiento de los  equipos


en  Hispasat 30w  hay muchos canales fta  en  banda Ku,  y  en  Nss806  muchas  en  banda C


consultalas  por  lyngsat.com


cualquier cosa  aqui a la orden


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 29, 2011)

y el municipio no les cobra por el uso de los postes?acá para poner un poste te cobran 9,35 x poste y luego por mes te cobran 0,67 por mes y por poste ,si ocupas los postes ya existentes 
COLUMNAS DE PROPIEDAD MUNICIPAL PARA SOSTÉN DE REDES AÉREAS CADA UNA	
0,67 
fuente http://www.lomasdezamora.gov.ar/epage.php?id=42 
luego esta el permiso huuuu es un montón de tramites y muchos impuestos

todo es pesos argentinos ,parece poco dinero pero en la cantidad de postes es mucho dinero


----------



## nabesi86 (Dic 1, 2011)

Donvittorio dijo:


> para  una  tv  comunitaria,  y siempre  y cuando las  señales  que envies  sean  fta  es  completamente   legal, en colombia  es legal,  y  cad a uno de los suscriptores  paga  una  cuota  solo para sostenimiento y  mantenimiento de los  equipos
> 
> 
> en  Hispasat 30w  hay muchos canales fta  en  banda Ku,  y  en  Nss806  muchas  en  banda C
> ...



compañero  explicame  mas  al  respecto,te  aclaro  que  lo  que  tengo  es  directv y  la  configuracion  que pretendo  hacer, solo  dos  canales porque  solo  tengo  dos decos ;para  luego  mezclarlo  en  un  combinador  o  sumador  y  sacarlo  por  un  solo  cable  de bajada;para  repartirlo por  el  pueblo  co ayuda de  uno  o varios  amplificadores.gracias  de  antemano.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 1, 2011)

según dtv no se puede ,es ilegal en cualquier país


----------



## nabesi86 (Dic 1, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> según dtv no se puede ,es ilegal en cualquier país



pertenecemos  a una  zona  indigena  asi  q  no  hay   problema  con eso.....hace  1  año  hice  una  emisora  comunitaria y  pues  aun  funciona;  al  principio  pense  q iban  a molestar  y  pues  al  contrario  , elogiaron  mi trabajo  y  me dijeron  q  todo  loq sea sin animo  de  lucro y  en  poca  cobertura  ,no  hay  ningun  problema...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 2, 2011)

que bueno ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ si algo aviá escuchado sobre eso ,y asta creo que en alguna parte ellos mismo (los de dtv) montaban la red ,en el canal 200 ay veces que pasa propaganda sobre esas obras de dvt,mis felicitaciones compañero por tu trabajo¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Donvittorio (Dic 2, 2011)

mira  amigo nabesi86  sera que podes  explicar por  aca   que  canales pretendes  difundir,  de todos modos   tengo amigos  que   tienen  catv  comunitario  en  un pueblo cercano, y  por medio de ellos   puedes  conseguir mucha  info


----------



## nabesi86 (Dic 6, 2011)

Donvittorio dijo:


> mira  amigo nabesi86  sera que podes  explicar por  aca   que  canales pretendes  difundir,  de todos modos   tengo amigos  que   tienen  catv  comunitario  en  un pueblo cercano, y  por medio de ellos   puedes  conseguir mucha  info



la  idea  es  poner  los  dos  canales  colombianos..RCN  Y  CARACOL   ...pero  los  fines de  semana  variarlos  co dos  canales  de  peliculas,  discovery , cosas  asi.

gracias  compañero  el- rey-julien..  se  hace  lo  q se  puede


----------

